# mouse_chalk not around for a little bit...



## mr_mouse_chalk (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Jen (Mouse_Chalk) asked me to post here to let people know she wont be around for a little while.

She's been suffering with glandular fever, but now it's turned into tonsillitus as well - and she can't even swallow liquids 
As a result she's been sent into hospital for the night to be filled up with some fluids and drugs to help her recover...

She is doing well though and already feeling better than she did when she went in a few hours ago.

Mouse and Barney have taken the news particularly badly - and were quite depressed until Carrots and herbs cheered them right up. Hopefully Jen will be back home before we run out of placebo vegetables...

Steve


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Steve,

Please giveJen my "Get Well Soon Wishes". I hope she feels better real soon.

Poor Mouse and Barney, maybe you should sneak them a crasin or 2.

Susan:sickbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jen is feeling poorly. I'll be sending healing thoughts to her. I'm sure you will be spoiling all the bunners while she's away.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

*Steve you are such a dear to let us know! and Please send her big hugs and best wishes to get much better soon! We'll miss her here, but I know you and the buns are probably miserable without her *

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Jen (Mouse_Chalk) asked me to post here to let people know she wont be around for a little while.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh no! Tell her I said to rest up. An we will be sending prayers and vibes her way.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh no this is horrible news! I hope she gets better soon. Poor thing, had to go to the hospital. Tell her I send my best wishes. So sweet of you to look after the rabbits while she is away. 

Shannon


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about Jen. Tell her we're keeping her in our thoughts and prayers. Keep those veggies at the ready! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh no! Poor girl just can't get a break. Please let her know that we miss her!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww poor Jen  Didn't she just go to the doctor yesterday and they said she didn't have anything else wrong aside from the glandular fever? :X Has she gotten any sleep yet? Tell her Rory and Skyler send their love!


----------



## Spring (Sep 16, 2008)

Poor Jen! Hope she recovers soon, poor thing .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 17, 2008)

Please give Jen healing vibes. Thinking of her. I hope she is feeling much better very soon. Thanks for letting us know, Steve!


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

:hug1


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tell her to get well soon! I am glad she is feeling a little better already.

Dave


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2008)

get well soon , hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

((hugs))

Hopefully she gets to feeling better soon!!

:carrot


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2008)

Please get better soon! :nurse:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 17, 2008)

Best Wishes to you, Jen, for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Becca, that is so sweet! it's sure to make her smile!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm home now  Very drugged up so sorry if this doesnt make sense but then im a perfectionist so will probably persevere until it is lol.

It was pretty scary. My tonsils and my whole throat swelled up to the point that i could no longer even drink. I cried pretty much all day from the pain- well, as much as you can cry with that amount of pain in your mouth! My mum came round at 4pm, took one look at me and called the doctors. He then got another doctor to examine me, called the hospital and sent me down. I kept choking on phlegm (sorry, gross) as my airway was so small and my tonsils were covered in pus. They reminded me a little of Chalk's stomach when she had all those little abscesses 

The list of stuff I've had since last night:

IV Steroids for the swelling
IV paracetomol
IV metronidazole (antibiotics) 3 times
IV fluids twice


Tramadol, diclufenic, paracetomol for the pain :shock: All soluble cos I couldn't swallow

And this morning they gave me critical care AKA sloppy weatabix because my blood pressure was on the floor, because I hadnt eaten since monday night :? luckily it picked up after i'd had breakfast. the pain meds REALLY helped, as long as I keep taking them. I can now swallow water and eat a little bit of food as long as it's soft and warm. Drank 3 litres of water today  

I'm still on all the crazy pain meds and antibiotics and am to stay that way for the next few days at least- a week for the antibiotics. 

Apparently now that I've had the steroids the swelling shouldn't return, but straight back down there if it does. My mouth still looks pretty swollen and pus-y, but not nearly as bad as it was. 

I GOT 3 HOURS SLEEP!!!!! :bunnydance: First sleep since Saturday night!


I fear I'm rambling now so I'll end this! Thank you all so much for your good thoughts. I had a TV/internet/phone thingy by my bed and logged on earlier and I could read your comments but didnt have the energy to reply. Thank you :hug:


All that for just tonsilitis eh? :? I swear to god my health record is getting ridiculous now! :?


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Becca, that is so sweet! it's sure to make her smile!


Thanks BBB!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 17, 2008)

Becca, I didn't see that picture! Thanks so much! It's so sweet of you! 


I forgot to mention the other bad news. Anyone remember our holiday, to Kefalonia? Meant to be on Tuesday (23rd). Well, we can't go. I'm not allowed to fly, and even if I was well enough and my doctors would let me fly, nobody would insure me with glandular fever, and since I've been in hospital so recently. Stupidly we hadn't bought insurance yet. So we've lost our lovely holiday and all the money towards it. I'm gutted :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Jen:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

:hugsquish:

Jen, you're back, but take it easy... You should get more sleep and drink more while you can. How are you going to take all the medication at home without the IV's? 

Nice to know Mr_mouse_chalk is there and tending to the bunnies. 

Is there any way for you to postpone the holiday or have someone else take your place? :?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh god, so sorry about losing your holiday!

Think of it this way, there will be plenty more holidays, and even though you will have lost alot of money its your health that is important, more important than going away or losing some money!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 17, 2008)

Omg these painkillers are crazy! They're as strong as the ones I had when I had my operation :shock: The funny thing is I didn't even have to fight for them. They just gave them to me. All the nurses and doctors were so nice, and so concerned. They couldn't do enough for me. It was a far cry away from my hospital stay for my operation back in April, where they were all rude and took my painkillers away saying I didn't need them. 

It made the whole thing a much easier experience. The nurses were forever coming over to say hello and ask how I was feeling, filling my water jug without me even asking, saying bye when they went off shift, and hi when they came on shift. They said I looked so awful last night that it was quite concerning and they were a little reluctant to let me go home- they kept checking to make sure I really was ok. 

Ramble again, sorry! 

Stan- good question! The theory is now my throat has a hole bigger than the width of my little finger (or thereabouts), I should be able to swallow pills, and I can cut them in half, they're quite small anyway. And if I stay on top of the pain meds and antibiotics hopefully it wont get that bad again...

Apparently there isn't a way to rebook or change the names of the holiay tickets, although Steve thinks he can argue a way round it somehow. I've no idea how. He says though that he will take me away somewhere else when I'm better, bless him. And we are still going to San Francisco in November! So I guess we can put our spending money for Greece towards a really great hotel and have a really good time there now.... Have to look on the bright side. 

Thanks Fran! You're right, that's what Steve said, that my health is more important. Now, if it were a bunny, I'd be right with him, no questions, I guess I just don't think of my own health in that way so much! :?

More rambling, uh-oh.... :embarrassed:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay, you're back - but no offense - GO AWAY AND REST.

NOW!

:hug:



I hope you do start feeling better soon. It sounds like you're kind of on your way but do take it easy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 17, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Yay, you're back - but no offense - GO AWAY AND REST.
> 
> NOW!
> 
> :hug:


Awww...

:sad: 

Thanks! You are right though... I've been told I need to drink another 2 litres of water at least today, so I'm working my way through that slowly and I'm off to bed shortly. Also waiting for more pain meds to kick in so I can sleep. I just had to sit down and rest in comfort for a bit. Plus watch the bunnies and steal some cuddles  Ok, and I wanted to catch up on here a bit as well


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 17, 2008)

I just saw this, holy bananas! You poor thing, wow, I can't believe that first DR didn't take your throat very seriously :?.

I like tramadol , hope it helped you somewhat.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 18, 2008)

Jen, I'm glad you aren't feeling as awful anymore and you have pain meds! Did they say how long you will probably be sick? I don't envy you, you seem to get the most painful illnesses


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

feel better, get well soon:hug1


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks you guys  :hug:

I feel a bit down today- one of my friends said something about 'you're always getting all these illnesses' and said it was maybe down to me not eating as much or being very active. I feel a bit like my friends (local, not on here) are getting fed up of me being sick all the time, and I'm worried I keep whining and going on about it so much :? I'm really sorry if I am moaning too much guys! 

The pain meds are working still luckily, and I can still drink lots of water, but anything else hurts my throat like crazy. Although I keep imagining that people are tapping me on the shoulders! :shock: I slept a few hours again last night though which is good. My mum's currently round cleaning my house pretty much top to bottom bless her! 

Funny how Steve came on here to post that I might not be on for a while, and yet here I am straight back online! I'm not up to posting too much today I don't think but I'm reading and keeping up with things. I would honestly go out of my mind with boredom otherwise! I feel tired, but not sleepy...


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

Awwh don't worry about moaning to us we don't mind! Thats why we're here - well you know what I mean!

Feel better soon


----------



## mezeta (Sep 18, 2008)

Arrrrr Jen I'm only just reading this I'm sorry your so unwell, I hope you start feeling better soon, such a shame about the holiday hopefully Steve will be able to sort something out.

How random!! When do you go to San Fran? Were going as well in November not sure whate date we are there though because we are doing a fly drive so going to L.A first then Vegas then San Fran we fly on the 15th and come back on the 30th, wouldn't it be weird if were both there at the same time lol.

Feel better soon and make sure you get lots of rest. Jess and Dexter are sending you loads of bunny snuggles xxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Amy! :hug: 

I think the pills made me go really funny and shaky earlier. Literally my hands wouldn't stay still! It's passed now though.. 

We go to San Francisco on November 3rd! For one week. Steve used to work for a marketing agency and they wanted him to do overtime one bank holiday desperately. Long story short, but they eventually offered him free flights to San Francisco (he pretended that my aunty who lives there was over that weekend and it was my only chance to see her, so they offered the flights so that he could take me to see them lol!). This trip is insured though so if we do need to cancel, we can. Crossed fingers we don't have to. I'm so gutted about Kefalonia...


----------



## mezeta (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, your auntie will be pleased to see you. hehe. yeah that sucks about your holiday, but at least Steve said he will treat you to another holiday so thats good and you will enjoy it more when you feel better too. plus you never know if Steve does book you somewhere else you could end up having an amazing time that you wouldnt have had if you had gone to Kefalonia plus you have something to look forward to again and you will be more than ready and deserving of a nice break :biggrin2:

How are you feeling today? Anyways you get some rest missy!! xxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol.... thanks hun  

I think that it'll be a little while before he does get to take me away, but he does seem quite determined to do so, bless him.... It's a shame because it's our 3rd anniversary today and next week was sort of to mark that occasion (as well as Steve getting a much-earned rest), and I've been too ill for any sort of celebration today either, but he just says that my health is the most important thing. He's so great!

Sorry, I forgot you said you were going to San Francisco too! Have you booked your hotel yet? Whereabouts are you staying? How long for? We've not sorted a hotel yet.... There are just so many to choose from!

I've rested aaaaaaall day today, I honestly couldn't have done anything else! The painkillers work really well, but they make me feel really funny and jittery, but if I don't take them regularly enough, the pain comes back sooo badly :? My throat seems really painful this evening too, a lot worse than yesterday, which is a bit worrying :? 

Argh, I'm getting mad at myself for moaning again! I need to stop! *slaps wrist*


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2008)

Aww Jen, I am so sorry that you are feeling so bad. Don't worry about moaning - heck, I think you have every right to!

Make sure you get plenty of rest, and keep on with the fluids - I know 2 ltrs is a lot, but it will make you feel better (apart from the extra trips to the loo )

Take care, and get well SOON

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you Jan!  

Lol, the extra water is having that effect on me! I've been drinking about 4 litres a day :shock: 

My throat is a LOT worse today, and I was sick this morning, probably from the strong antibiotics. The meds are making me reeeeeally spaced out and woozy too- I was online earlier and read posts but they all merged into one and I couldn't have replied to anything or it woudn't have made any sense... :? Can't eat today either.... 

Come on recovery....... :surrender


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

This is all probably quite boring now for everybody- sorry :embarrassed:



I have discovered one advantage to being so sick though- I have lost 6 lbs in 10 days! I hope it doesn't all go back on that quick when I'm better :shock:

I cannot WAIT to finish these antibiotics- I'm throwing up everything I manage to eat, and have a constant feeling of nausea. I have a bowl permenantly installed on the floor next to either the bed or the sofa. When I do eat food it's tiny stuff like a piece of toast, or a few mouthfuls of salad (sounds weird but it goes down reasonably well) I've drank nothing but water since Tuesday! 

Throat is still ridiculously painful but the painkillers help a lot- it's just when they wear off in the mornings... 

Feeling really down in the dumps the other night I decided to spend some money and ordered myself some clothes and makeup online to cheer myself up.... 

I might have to go and do some more shopping :?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 21, 2008)

Has your redundancy money come through yet? You should definitely treat yourself!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

It's coming through on Thursday supposedly! :shock: 

It was meant to be just in time for our holiday so we could celebrate while we were there.... :cry1:The money I'm spending now is the other spending money I had saved up... 

Yeah, I definately need to treat myself some more! I ordered 3 tops from Dotty P and 3 from TopShop..... need to order more....


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 21, 2008)

Dorothy P's have some lovely stuff at the moment. Do you have a Peacocks? I know its a bit 'budget' but I get loads of cardis and jackets there. My friend works there and they regularly give out 40% 'friends and family' discounts .. 40% off an entire transaction. I often go and spend around Â£100 on stuff which only comes to Â£60, they do good budget boots and shoes too.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

We do have a Peacocks, although I don't go in there all that often. I did just have a quick look on their website, and found some boots for Â£12 but they only had them in 3 sizes?! :?

I really want this top! 

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=42325&productId=766649&langId=-1

or this one:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=42325&productId=753910&langId=-1

but Â£28 is a lot of money for a top- more than I'd normally spend..... :? Steve reckons I should get it though!


----------



## polly (Sep 21, 2008)

Jen get that lovely man of yours to pop out and get you some fresh unsweetened pinapple juice. its really good can be a little bit stingy but it kills the bad bacteria and leaves the good in your throat. ( i always suffer with sore throats when i get ill) sorry id didnt see this sooner :hug:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 21, 2008)

If you see anything in Peacocks you like (I can check boot sizes for you, they aren't 'quality' but I have a few pairs and they last the winter) let me know and I'll buy them in a few weeks when I get 40% off....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Fran for the offer! I'll have a look sometime and see if there's anything that would fit my chunky legs lol....

Polly, thank you :hug: No sooner had I mentioned your suggestion to Steve he went out and got me some! I managed a small glass and it went down ok, but I've been really sick since so I can't drink any more just yet  Worth a try though, thanks!

I think I'm headed to bed in a few minutes, this is not like me- usually I like to stay up as late as possible :?


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

How are you feeling today Jen?

xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for asking Becca!

Still pretty rubbish- my throat isn't as bad luckily, but I still feel really faint and woozy, and soooo sick from the antibiotics I think. I also have this horrible horrible taste in my mouth permenantly (sp?), but apparently that's part of the glandular fever and nothing I can do about it- my Dad said he had it for ages...  

I realised earlier that I hadn't left the house since Tuesday/Wednesday last week- and that was only to go to and home from the hospital! :shock: So my mum took me to Outfit earlier and I bought myself a few tops to cheer myself up  I'm so tired now though, I'm having a lie down on the sofa.... :? I was only out for an hour or so, Steve will be mad that I've 'overdone' it...


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Aww dear - feel better soon xxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

I imagine you do get tired easily! I hated that stuff! I'm glad your throat is a bit better tho!

Are you taking any vitamins? When I had it, my doctor had me start taking an ABDEC Complex vitamin. It really helped a lot. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you know, I've not been taking vitamins recently- I never thought to! :shock: I guess I'm missing out on them a lot with all that I've not been eating!

I've managed a couple of small meals the past 2 days though- a couple of slices of pizza last night, and a sandwich today!

My throat still hurts but it's lots better now, so I'm scaling back the painkillers. And I finally took the last antibiotic this afternoon, so hopefully I should stop being so sick all the time!

I'm still getting the fever/sweating/shivering thing though, my glands are still swollen, and I still feel REALLY exhausted and quite woozy. The horrible taste is still in my mouth as well, apparently that can last a long time...

But, I do feel like I'm getting there, slowly!  

Thanks for asking! And thanks for reminding me about the vitamins, I'll get Steve to get me some on his way home from work!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to help! I hope they give you a little more energy - even to fight this illness! I know I hate being sick! Drives me crazy!


----------

